# I'm going to ruin your bobbum with my equipmunk!!



## Beefbisquit (Nov 6, 2011)

So, does anyone watch the show "The League"?

Fucking hilarious!


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 7, 2011)

No one seems to be familiar. You should tell us about it.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 7, 2011)

It's about a Fantasy Football League, and it's these 5ish friends that pretty much try to screw each other over. It's not even really about football, there's minor football talk but my gf absolutely loves the show and has no idea what a football is let alone how to play the game. 

Seth Rogan makes some appearances as a porn director named "Dirty Randy", definitely worth watching.

[video=youtube;_C-7YHHd0wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C-7YHHd0wM[/video]

[video=youtube;zuVsLR_2GX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuVsLR_2GX0[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 7, 2011)

Seriously? No one has seen "The League?"....

What is wrong with you people. lol

[video=youtube;t1VfnuPkA68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1VfnuPkA68[/video]

Most of the show is improv'd with a really loose script and some jokes, they picked the actors because of the chemistry they have with one another.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 7, 2011)

Cool, BB. I got rid of my cable in an effort to watch less TV, but I'll check this show out online. Thanks!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool, BB. I got rid of my cable in an effort to watch less TV, but I'll check this show out online. Thanks!


You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Jon lajoie!!!!! One of the greatest comedians alive lol.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 8, 2011)

I suppose no one watches "Blue Mountain State" either???

[video=youtube;OaXS0_lPnqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXS0_lPnqs[/video]

One of my favorite parts is @ 4:59 LOL


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I suppose no one watches "Blue Mountain State" either???


...here's the list 

*Mythbusters - The Mentalist... and I'll only watch on rare occasions. I mostly 'stay back' and watch the old stuff. Not to sound like an ass, but I can't watch tv these days. There's just too much BS. I'm not a social media guy either - this forum sums that up for me. No Facebook or stuff like that. I also think they should be called 'twits' and not 'tweets'. 

Yep, it's a very short list.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 8, 2011)

The List.... lol

Dexter
How I met your mother
Blue Mountain State
The League
Fringe
The Office
Big Bang Theory
House
Burn notice
Supernatural
Chuck
True Blood
Game of Thrones
Boardwalk Empires
South Park
30 Rock
Family Guy
Metalocalypse

I'm sure there's more.... and this is counting older stuff that isn't airing anymore that I'm still making my way through. (Just finally made it through The Sopranos 2 months ago) lol

Some more BMS

[video=youtube;GB5iIX2BBMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB5iIX2BBMc[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> The List.... lol
> 
> Dexter
> How I met your mother
> ...


...the adhd thing keeps me moving, so hard to sit and watch something all the way through. It's one of the reasons I don't really watch movies anymore. My recent DLs are (don't laugh) Hardcastle & McCormick, A-Team, Fall Guy, Dukes of Hazzard, Simon & Simon, 70's Show, and (According to Jim for my wife) 

It's perfect, those shows are so fckd that I wouldn't sit through them anyway... I just love the nostalgia.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I suppose no one watches "Blue Mountain State" either???
> 
> [video=youtube;OaXS0_lPnqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXS0_lPnqs[/video]
> 
> One of my favorite parts is @ 4:59 LOL


How dare they not watch blue mountain state. They're missing out man.


----------



## lexros (Nov 9, 2011)

i have watched both bms and the league 
gotta say i prefer the league its just more clever


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2011)

They both have their place lol - but I would have to agree, _The League_ is just really unique.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 11, 2011)

The League just got infinitely better with the addition of Ray Liotta...

Jon Lajoie, Seth Rogan, and now Ray Liotta.... awesome.


----------

